# How much butane does your torch hold?



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

Wife bought me a nice Colibri lighter for our wedding anniversary (amongst other goodies). It's a triple torch. I used it to light 3 cigars, and it burnt out halfway through the third. By adjusting the flame height to the highest setting I was able to finish, but it's definitely out of fluid. Granted I spent some time messing around and playing with it, seeing how much adjustment there was to the flame, etc. is this normal? Does it just use that much butane? I'm pretty sure I filled it correctly. Any opinions welcome.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Let's see... pssss... one... two... three. Yep, full. (repeat - same). Another full. Each one holds 3-seconds of butane on the fill-up. How much that is in ml's I have no idea!

The triple-jet pocket lighter will do about 3 or 4 cigars with toasting... and it scorches the side of the wrapper while it's at it. The single-jet semi-table-top (still pocket-able) will light 15 or 20 without damaging the foot/mascara.

Needless to say, I don't use the triple very often. Way too hot and too wide a "flame" for my tastes.

[rant] From the collective remarks on lighters here on Puff, I have to wonder if other folks use their torches the same way I do. For a cigarette, sure it's just a wind-proof lighter - stick the end of the ciggie in and draw... quickly. But, for a cigar it's a precise tool. Aim it directly at the foot and circulate until the cigar is lit. Only then do I put the cigar in my mouth and puff. That's why a single-jet is my weapon of choice - much more controllable than a triple. If you're going to puff directly on the flame a soft-flame is a much better choice. [/rant]


----------



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

So does that mean this is to be expected?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JimMarshall said:


> So does that mean this is to be expected?


Well, triples are gas-guzzlers. I can't speak to the size of the tank on other models, but mine seems to have a decent capacity and still eats it up quick.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

I have had the same issue, maybe a couple more but I'm quick. That's NOT what she said  
I have been using a cheap Rockwell single torch ($3 on cbid) and I really like that for pocket size. I think the 3 burners are too much flame. If I turn mine down to a low setting it doesn't burn great, anything higher is a forest fire.


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

JimMarshall said:


> So does that mean this is to be expected?


Yes.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I bought a cheapie Scorch. It can light in the wind and has a punch (not ouch iPhone), but I rarely need it. Can't smoke sticks at our AAA ballpark. 
Whattayagonnado?


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Vadim (Dec 23, 2021)

JimMarshall said:


> Wife bought me a nice Colibri lighter for our wedding anniversary (amongst other goodies). It's a triple torch. I used it to light 3 cigars, and it burnt out halfway through the third. By adjusting the flame height to the highest setting I was able to finish, but it's definitely out of fluid. Granted I spent some time messing around and playing with it, seeing how much adjustment there was to the flame, etc. is this normal? Does it just use that much butane? I'm pretty sure I filled it correctly. Any opinions welcome.


I like to know the ML volume a torch lighter can hold does anyone here know how to calculate the ML in a single torch lighter. It does not matter if its 1-4 torches in one.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Vadim said:


> I like to know the ML volume a torch lighter can hold does anyone here know how to calculate the ML in a single torch lighter. It does not matter if its 1-4 torches in one.


I know.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I grill small steaks with my Volta. 









Xikar Volta


Quad table lighter. Black. New in box. 1.2 lbs Lifetime warranty. $110 shipped CONUS. PM if interested. Thanks




www.cigarforums.net


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Females multiply by three
Males divide by three


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

